# Tailing Redfish at Night



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

Crossed my mind the other day that it would be pretty cool to try to catch Some tailing fish on the fly at night. I was thinking I would try it on the full moon this weekend before this storm showed up. I know fish can be caught on dock lights, but we don’t have many in my area, and I thought if you had a clear sky and full moon you could see tails and potentially have some success. Has anybody tried this, and is it worth giving it a shot?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Maybe shining a floodtide grass flat at night,that would be cool


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I am a fan of fishing at night to get away from the heat but I think you would really struggle with visibility. Even under a full moon and clear sky spotting tails/pushes/etc would be very very tough at any distance.

give it a go though as I would love for you to prove me wrong.


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

you can't see the fish. it's dark. i tried it five different times.

the fish i caught i caught because i could hear them


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

While flounder gigging I’ve walked up a bunch of redfish. You may be able to rig up a light system similar to a flounder rig but with less lights. Think of a single 20” light bar or something like that. That would give you plenty of light to see and maybe get a few shots.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Maybe this to shine the flat ?agreed it will still be very difficult, worth a try instead of holding down the couch


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've tried to do it by moonlight too with no success. Well, I've gone out for a late flood and just stuck around, and I lost the ability to see tails pretty quickly. 

I feel like using a spotlight seems like it would turn it into a very different experience. Some folks might enjoy it, but I don't think it would really be for me.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Charles Hadley said:


> Maybe this to shine the flat ?agreed it will still be very difficult, worth a try instead of holding down the couch
> View attachment 139016


I like this mount. I’m assuming you had this made?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

bryson said:


> I've tried to do it by moonlight too with no success. Well, I've gone out for a late flood and just stuck around, and I lost the ability to see tails pretty quickly.
> 
> I feel like using a spotlight seems like it would turn it into a very different experience. Some folks might enjoy it, but I don't think it would really be for me.


It would be a different experience for sure. Maybe something cool to Do to say you did it?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I doubt you would see them tailing, but for sure when the big schools show up in the fall you can see them pushing water on the shallow flats


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

Preciate the input guys. We don’t really have flood tide fishing in my area so it would probably be on an open flat, so I figured the moon would give some better visibility on a flat than in the grass. I probably will give it a crack. No reason not to. One of my good college buddies is a SEAL so maybe I can borrow his night vision goggles lol


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I like this mount. I’m assuming you had this made?


I made it and had it pwdr coated.pm me if you want an aluminum one made to size of lights.this entire platform is currently for sale


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

BWest said:


> Crossed my mind the other day that it would be pretty cool to try to catch Some tailing fish on the fly at night. I was thinking I would try it on the full moon this weekend before this storm showed up. I know fish can be caught on dock lights, but we don’t have many in my area, and I thought if you had a clear sky and full moon you could see tails and potentially have some success. Has anybody tried this, and is it worth giving it a shot?


Yep


----------

